# Ewe with my goats



## Georgiamainers (Jun 27, 2013)

We got a Corriedale Oxford X lamb last spring.  She is doing well with my goats.  She's on pasture and is quite plump.  She's pooping large 3" poop patties, from either lots of grass/weeds or she's wormy.  I'm going to worm her this weekend.  What's the protocol getting a sheep sheared with very, black and icky buttocks?  Is that common?  Should  I first clean her up with a hose?  Don't want to scare her to death.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 27, 2013)

When I shear for people I always appreciate it if someone has hosed really gross stuff off the back end beforehand, but I don't expect it. It just makes things faster and more pleasant for me. I've not had a sheep yet die from getting their butts hosed off. Just halter her or put her in a stand and hose away. Mine like to fling poo water right at my eyes so goggles might be a good idea.

I would get a fecal done before worming though. Lots of things can cause plops like that.


----------

